# Cooling Fan Replacement



## mike12 (Jul 2, 2017)

If you have 1.8L motor (non-turbo), if I remember correctly, I believe two bolts to remove and then one electrical connector to pull apart. You will need to remove the wiring attached to the fan housing and it should just lift straight up. May have to be careful around a/c piping and pull out carefully.


----------



## brandonl2000 (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a 1.4t. It looks like it has no bolts and only plastic legs to hold it in. Just not clear how it’s supposed to come out..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## brandonl2000 (Mar 14, 2015)

Blasirl said:


>


Thank you! This was perfect. I used a screw driver to wedge the clips and it popped out. Who knew it would be so easy!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think this video is for a 1.8L. I just watched a video on youtube South Main Auto Channel where he does coolant fan diagnosis for a 1.4. He mentions you have to pull the bumper cover. 

If you search Cruze Fog Light installation you'll find plenty of video's on how to remove the front cover. 

There are vendors outside of GM directly for fans.. Check Rockauto. Another option might be to see if the electrical resistor can come off the fan. You might have to get an entirely new fan assembly just to get the resistor, but if you can change that without pulling the entire front clip, it might be worth a try.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> I think this video is for a 1.8L. I just watched a video on youtube South Main Auto Channel where he does coolant fan diagnosis for a 1.4. He mentions you have to pull the bumper cover.
> 
> If you search Cruze Fog Light installation you'll find plenty of video's on how to remove the front cover.
> 
> There are vendors outside of GM directly for fans.. Check Rockauto. Another option might be to see if the electrical resistor can come off the fan. You might have to get an entirely new fan assembly just to get the resistor, but if you can change that without pulling the entire front clip, it might be worth a try.


I was under the impression that the 1.8 and the 1.4 share the same basic system.

EDIT: Funny, this was an alert in my dashboard, yet it shows you replied 10 months ago. What's up with that?


----------

